# Baltimore -- Falls Road



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

This morning, my Garmin 305 fell off of my bike somewhere on Falls Road between Hillside Road and the Street Car Museum. If you or someone you know find a Garmin 305 on the street and would like to make its owner happy, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

I ride out that way regularly, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------

